# My personal 1/25 1966 BATMOBILE BUILD



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My 1/25 Polar Lights 1966 Batmobile build...Here's what I did. The kit's beacon was discarded and replaced with an aluminum accurate one, the indicator lights on the either side of the roll bar were sanded smooth and replaced with actual lenses, the canopies were dipped in future to give them a more realistic finish, Photo etched parts, Cut aluminum tubing replaced the kit's supplied rocket launchers, the car was air brushed using my IWATA system several coats of Tamiya black, wet sanded in between applications then waxed for a super high gloss shine, the pin striping was applied by hand to reflect the Glowing Cerise used on the actual car,the car's suspension was lowered to reflect the stance of the real Batmobile, the kit rims were discarded and replaced with accurate Radar rims. The Figures are from the last release of the Polar Lights Batmobile.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## LDC65 (Aug 30, 2014)

I love that Batmobile, its such an awesome looking car. I love the wheels on yours too.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

An absolutely beautiful build !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IMO, all the other versions pale by comparison to the 66 Batmobile !


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome work Mark! I just bought this kit, where can I find those radar rims? How did you get that fabric look for the parachutes?? what paint for the rear grills? Thanks buddy


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

smoke14 said:


> Awesome work Mark! I just bought this kit, where can I find those radar rims? How did you get that fabric look for the parachutes?? what paint for the rear grills? Thanks buddy


Many thanks! The rims were custom made by a Batmobile friend, Tamiya Flat black on all the Photo Etch Grills, The Parachutes were Painted Tamiya Flat Black, dry brushed German Grey...


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Many thanks! The rims were custom made by a Batmobile friend, Tamiya Flat black on all the Photo Etch Grills, The Parachutes were Painted Tamiya Flat Black, dry brushed German Grey...


Hello Captain, Huge thanks on those tips, I'm just getting back into modeling again, if I can achieve half of what you did I'll be thrilled! Dry brushing will be a new skill and I'll practice on some spares 1st. Thank you Sir for getting me going again :thumbsup:


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Just for grins to my fellow Batman fans, I just bought this uber cool motorcycle jacket...http://www.ebay.com/itm/252260786930

I have never had so many complements on what I wear to work as I have with this jacket, I paid $120 for it and have had offers for $200, it's in kid calf leather and is not for sale.

I also bought the JL 1950's 1/24 diecast kit which has many fun details to do, looking forward to showing off pics of that build 

Any pointers from you pros to this newb are more than welcome, thanks, Smokie


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

it's a very well made batmobile and really looks the part.


----------

